# Best ICS Based ROM?



## CZonin

Sorry if this is a common topic. About to root and flash a friends D3. What's the best/most stable ICS based ROM to use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK

CZonin said:


> Sorry if this is a common topic. About to root and flash a friends D3. What's the best/most stable ICS based ROM to use?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


you know im working on the same thing right now and noone has been telling about anything of d3 ive found problems with some roms but most WORK i guess im on fassy and helping a d3 friend and just tried gummy 1.0 for his d3 worked great untill i mount it to my pc and thats a no go so sad now was working perfectly


----------



## koftheworld

Asop cm9 from hash

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK

koftheworld said:


> Asop cm9 from hash
> 
> Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


does everything work right for it? i would just test if i owned the phone


----------



## Endroid

All ics roms are at the same stage of dev. No hw codecs. No video. Most everything else works. Some other small bugs. Cm9 is your basic ics. Aokp has tons of options. Everything else is based off of these 2

Sent from my XT860 using RootzWiki


----------



## Endroid

Check this out

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1623311

Sent from my XT860 using RootzWiki


----------



## jjhiza

Thanks for the plug! Hopefully the thread helps! 

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorddonk

Endroid said:


> All ics roms are at the same stage of dev. No hw codecs. No video. Most everything else works. Some other small bugs. Cm9 is your basic ics. Aokp has tons of options. Everything else is based off of these 2
> 
> Sent from my XT860 using RootzWiki


When I read this and look at the various threads, I was a little confused about ICS. Does it mean NO videos will work ANYWHERE? Ex: Youtube the site? Or Youtube the app? Or only video camera mode? Does panorama work? Do they mean just the stock apps don't work and would they work if I switched to Camera360 instead of the stock app? Does it not matter and are all these things already fixed and the original threads just haven't been updated yet? I really want to upgrade but was a little confuzzled on this. Any help appreciated, I didn't want to start a new thread


----------



## Senate9690

lorddonk said:


> When I read this and look at the various threads, I was a little confused about ICS. Does it mean NO videos will work ANYWHERE? Ex: Youtube the site? Or Youtube the app? Or only video camera mode? Does panorama work? Do they mean just the stock apps don't work and would they work if I switched to Camera360 instead of the stock app? Does it not matter and are all these things already fixed and the original threads just haven't been updated yet? I really want to upgrade but was a little confuzzled on this. Any help appreciated, I didn't want to start a new thread


Youtube and other video files WILL work.

Google Chrome will not work at all.

Camcorder, video chat and panoramic does NOT work and won't work with any apps stock or otherwise.

There's may be a few small things I forgot that HW codecs would break but that should be it.


----------



## nodixe

Is there an aosp rom with working hdmi output? I keep switching between .906 for mirror mode and AOKP for tethering....

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------

